
Things academics need to know when they become data scientists - davedale
https://towardsdatascience.com/5-things-academics-need-to-know-when-they-become-data-scientists-591d078e6ef6
======
davedale
Author here! So I made some mistakes when I left academia, and I still see
people making them now. Is it just me? Or does this ring true for anyone else?

